# What's your opinion on Bianchi?



## cycle mike (Jul 5, 2013)

the title says it guys...give me your opinion on Bianchi road bikes. I already know its a well known brand, but what do you all think...are they for posers, are the great bikes, overrated, underrated, mediocre, whats your viewpoint? I must admit i do have one, and i love it...the reason im asking though is that I rarely see them here in Long Beach, Cali...and once at a shop, this guy (not the owner) said "here comes this guy with a bianchi" with a smirk on his face , he was riding a Gt, i didnt know how to take his comment.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I used to deal Bianchi from 2005-2007 so I have a bit of insight, though I've lost track of the brand recently. In the mid '00s, Bianchi was a small brand that had a distribution strategy that allowed a store to carry a few bikes with low minimums and special order bikes for customers. Bianchi was also late to the carbon game. They were pushing higher end Ti bikes and mid range steel bikes well into '06 when everyone else was doing mostly carbon. They were good bikes, but not the direction the market was going. They brought on a new head designer who happened to be a woman and made a big deal about all their bikes being 'Chick Designed' (or something like that). There were some interesting choices made, like non standard geometry and near ubiquitous use of semi vertical dropouts. In '07, I think, they changed their US strategy from being small boutique for LBS's to make small volume buys to trying to become a cornerstone brand like Trek or Specialized, a position Bianchi traditionally enjoyed in Europe. I don't know how successful a strategy it was but it convinced my store to stop carrying Bianchi. Around this time they had a run of quality issues that resulted in bikes coming out of the box unusable with bent wheels, damaged forks, etc. Their warranty department was helpful and quick but it was still a hassle for a bike store to deal with. 

Like I said, I have no recent history with the brand, but I think the events of those years influenced how the brand is sold now. In the big picture, are you happy with the bike? Do you enjoy riding it? Then nothing else matters.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

cycle mike said:


> the title says it guys...give me your opinion on Bianchi road bikes. I already know its a well known brand, but what do you all think...are they for posers, are the great bikes, overrated, underrated, mediocre, whats your viewpoint? I must admit i do have one, and i love it...the reason im asking though is that I rarely see them here in Long Beach, Cali...and once at a shop, this guy (not the owner) said "here comes this guy with a bianchi" with a smirk on his face , he was riding a Gt, i didnt know how to take his comment.


Yes, the shop guy was a poser. Now can we talk about Treks instead? Do they make good bikes? The question has equal relevance and the brand is subject to the exact same self-important comments from people who think they are building themselves up by cutting other people (or their bikes) down.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

My youngest son rides a Bianchi. He loves it. That's good enough for me.


----------



## BianchiMike (May 14, 2012)

I have a Bianchi Via Narone and have nothing but great things to say about it. Seems well built nothing has gone wrong with the bike and everything works the way it should. Sadly I didn't get the bike in the celeste color scheme but it still looks amazing and everybody thinks it looks more expensive than what I really purchased the bike for. 

I mainly ride mountain bikes but I wanted a road bike for when the trails are to water logged to ride. I'm perfectly content with my Bianchi, it gets the job done and that's all I need. 

Honestly if you like the bike and it fits your riding style I see no reason not to get a Bianchi.


----------



## josephr (Jun 17, 2010)

I can't believe I'm responding to this thread...as a Bianchi owner of a mid-80s steel ride, I find the current mess of carbon fiber bikes completely commoditized. You might as well be talking about a Stradelli versus Scattante.

I've only had the chances to very small number of carbon fiber bikes...and they were nice and could appreciate the technology, but all this stuff about Bianchi being better/worse than a Trek or a Colnago is like poking a stick in a dead cat.

Joe


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> My youngest son rides a Bianchi. He loves it. That's good enough for me.


+1 on the Bianchi

My little cousin rides it as well...


----------



## cycle mike (Jul 5, 2013)

josephr said:


> I can't believe I'm responding to this thread...as a Bianchi owner of a mid-80s steel ride, I find the current mess of carbon fiber bikes completely commoditized. You might as well be talking about a Stradelli versus Scattante.
> 
> I've only had the chances to very small number of carbon fiber bikes...and they were nice and could appreciate the technology, but all this stuff about Bianchi being better/worse than a Trek or a Colnago is like poking a stick in a dead cat.
> 
> Joe


 no one is actually comparing brands, read the OP, im only inquiring about peoples opinion on Bianchi...which i own, its an alu frame.


----------



## MrMook (Nov 18, 2007)

Bianchi is a classic brand with a long pedigree. Generally they carry more cachet than the GT brand, especially in the roadie world, so maybe he was jealous?


----------



## Blackbeerthepirate (Apr 26, 2011)

I have an old XL Boron.

I love that thing and couldn't give a rats a$$ what anyone else thinks about it.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I got into Bianchi's as I was re-nabbing the wife's '88 Bianchi Brava. Started looking at Bianchi's more and payed closer attention to anything I could find to read about them, including bike reviews here.

Eventually I was hooked and I now gladly ride a 2005 Bianchi 928. It's a great bike - feels like it wants to go fast - pity I'm a slow Fred!
In short - ask any Bianchi owner you meet - I gaur entree you they will say great things about their bikes. 

As to poser or not - well I could give a rats @ss if people think I'm a poser - are all those people that ran out to get Treks because they wanted to channel Lance not posers as well? Seems a waste of time to slap these labels on each other - much more fun to just get out on the road and enjoy your ride!


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

Bianchi is the Holy Grail of bicycles.

I still cruise around on ebay hoping to find a mint 53cm Mega Pro XL Pantani replica that doesn't cost an arm and a leg.


----------



## sculpin (Sep 12, 2009)

I gave up on that quest. The local hipster contingent has adopted all things Bianchi and steel, driving prices unreasonably high.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

My wife rode for a team sponsored by Bianchi for years so she when through a few frames. She loved the scandium frames esp the 2002 year. She ended up on a 928 that she still has today, says its a great riding bike as is the Bianchi cross concept and Bianchi track bike she owns. 

They do make really nice riding bikes but my understanding is the Italians make it hard for them to get the number in the states that are needed to move the brand up.


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

The new Infinito is supposed to have an amazing ride. Going to take one for a spin when the LBS gets one in. If you are looking for a comfortable ride that is also stiff, snappy and responsive, you can do a whole lot worse than Bianchi (or Pinarello )


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

If you like the ride and fits, buy it and don't worry about what some poseur thinks.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

ph0enix said:


> If you like the ride and fits, buy it and don't worry about what some poseur thinks.


+1 I was thinking pretty much the same thing.

In other words how does one really answer the question - "What's your opinion on xxxxxx"? Whether its Bianchi, Trek, Specialized, etc... test ride several bikes and go with what fits and feels best. Whatever floats your boat. Does it really matter what others think if you're happy with your bike?

I think a better question is....Is one happy with the support your getting from the bike you bought or Are there components easily available for your specific bike or...


----------



## cycle mike (Jul 5, 2013)

leadout_kv said:


> +1 I was thinking pretty much the same thing.
> 
> In other words how does one really answer the question - "What's your opinion on xxxxxx"? Whether its Bianchi, Trek, Specialized, etc... test ride several bikes and go with what fits and feels best. Whatever floats your boat. Does it really matter what others think if you're happy with your bike?
> 
> I think a better question is....Is one happy with the support your getting from the bike you bought or Are there components easily available for your specific bike or...


oh absolutely, im the OP...i actually own a Bianchi (Alu/Carbon/Kevlar) and i love it, i was just looking for peoples opinion.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

cycle mike said:


> oh absolutely, im the OP...i actually own a Bianchi (Alu/Carbon/Kevlar) and i love it, i was just looking for peoples opinion.


In this case, I absolutely DESPISE the celeste color and would never buy a bike painted that way. Other than that I have no issue with Bianchis


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

ph0enix said:


> In this case, I absolutely DESPISE the celeste color and would never buy a bike painted that way. Other than that I have no issue with Bianchis


Ha, I find you're "despise" pretty ironic. Why, because I wasn't a fan of the celeste color either. The catch now is....I own a Trek Madone. So, why is it ironic? Have you noticed the color of the Madones and Domanes in the TDF this year? Yes, their celeste or close to it.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Nobody makes better steel bikes than Bianchi. OTOH, everybody makes better colors than Bianchi!


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

My opinion is positive to very positive.


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

leadout_kv said:


> Ha, I find you're "despise" pretty ironic. Why, because I wasn't a fan of the celeste color either. The catch now is....I own a Trek Madone. So, why is it ironic? Have you noticed the color of the Madones and Domanes in the TDF this year? Yes, their celeste or close to it.


Yes, I noticed. I don't like those Treks either.


----------



## tvJefe (Dec 25, 2012)

Celeste is a sexy color for a guy or girl. Takes confidence to pull of celeste and that's just sexy.

It's like a guy riding a Giro Pink Pinarellos.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

tvJefe said:


> Celeste is a sexy color for a guy or girl. Takes confidence to pull of celeste and that's just sexy.
> 
> It's like a guy riding a Giro Pink Pinarellos.


Nothing against sexy colors, but Celeste comes off more like a puke green color, than a "sexy" color. It's just a turn off!


----------



## lampshade (Jul 18, 2002)

Zeet said:


> Nothing against sexy colors, but Celeste comes off more like a puke green color, than a "sexy" color. It's just a turn off!


I've never puked anything close to Celeste. I wish.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

lampshade said:


> I've never puked anything close to Celeste. I wish.


 Maybe it's just that, every time I see that color, it makes me wanna puke! :yikes:


----------



## smoothie7 (Apr 11, 2011)

They sure make some nice looking bikes. I just don't have a bike shop thats close enough to me that sells them so I never consider them.


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

Bianchi used to have panache when they made steel bikes. Even the aluminum ones Pantani rode were cool but rode like crap. Now I think they are pretty much like any other manufacturer having their frames made in Asia to their design. I don't know anything about their current frames but would think they are as good as Specialized, Cannondale, trek, etc. It probably comes down to personal preference.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

I bought one in 1987 using every last penny I could find (I was in grad school and didn't own a car or anything). I think it was about $1200 then, made in Italy, with all Italian parts as well. Has mostly Crampy and Modolo parts. I still have it. It was my favorite bike for many years. I broke the frame -- cracked at the braze-on for the front derailleur, about a year and a half after I bought it. They replaced the frame for free, but it took about a year. They gave me a slightly better one. Apart from that, it served me very well, and now my kid rides it. If you take care of them, they last forever. (I don't know if that applies to the mass-produced ones now though.)

Celeste is the absolutely most beautiful bike color ever invented. I had never seen it before, except maybe in an Italian men's room, but it grows on you. In time you realize it was the right choice.


----------



## Sun Rider (Jul 8, 2012)

I kinda like Bianchi.


----------



## Social Climber (Jan 16, 2013)

I love their paint jobs. Really. I saw a used Sempre in my LBS, in my size and in mint condition. Red and Black. I had to stop myself from drooling. If I had an extra couple of grand I would have bought it on the spot. I like the Celeste also. I would certainly consider an Infinito as a next bike.


----------



## charlox5 (Jan 31, 2011)

I love my steel framed bianchi. I've never ridden any of their aluminum or carbon bikes though. They do look pretty though.

Celeste & Bianchi: probably the most brilliant brand-color association in the history of capitalism. I love the color.


----------



## Tantivious Todd (Feb 13, 2012)

When I was shopping for a new bike last spring, I did a lot of online research (_I'm kinda pathological in that way._) and I visited almost every LBS in Knoxville. The shop closest to where I work sold Bianchis. 

I was a little familiar with the brand, as a close friend of mine bought a 2008 928, but I was a little put off by how much their marketing seemed to be invested in their history, rather than any real technical achievement, by the funky aesthetic of the bikes they produced in the early '00s, and that strange bathroom-tile green. 

Then I saw and test rode the Infinito. Beautiful to behold and very nice to ride. That peculiar shade of green has since grown on me. Their recent design direction (IMHO) has created some of the most beautiful bikes extant (_I mean, c'mon, have you REALLY LOOKED at an Oltre?_), and with the introduction of the new CounterVail technology and several disc brake road frames, they can once again claim to be at the forefront of innovation, no matter where the frames are laid up. 

So, yeah. Within the last 16 months Bianchi has, for me, gone from a silly brand that lived too much in its past to my most favorite brand of bicycle.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

My first good road bike was a Bianchi Nuovo Record that I bought new back in the mid-80s. Part of the reason I got it was the color, but Celeste green is one of those love it or hate it colors. I loved it. Unfortunately, I foolishly sold the Bianchi a few years ago and have regretted it ever since, one of the few bikes I can say that about. I'm not too crazy about the new carbon models as they look the the same-old cookie cutter frames sold by all the big bike companies now, but at least Bianchi still makes and sells some steel bikes -- and has kept the painting them in Celeste.


----------



## Flbikejunkie (Mar 18, 2012)

Bought a 1987 steel Bianchi 3 years ago off Craig's list, A little heavy but the classic feel and comfort of steel. I have a Cannondale super six for fast group rides. Bought my second Bianchi 18 months ago for commuting to work, a Via Nirone. Bought my third Bianchi last winter, a modern steel Vigorelli. All ride well and I seldom run into other riders on Bianchi's but when I do they are as passionate about the brand as I am. I love the celeste green and about 80% of people give me thumbs up on the color. When it's time to upgrade my super six I might have to complete the stable with an Infinito CV


----------



## dnice (Jul 12, 2012)

Sun Rider said:


> I kinda like Bianchi.


this comparison shines a much brighter spotlight on the steel bike, while diminishing the carbon one. the steel frame conveys soul and passion while the carbon frame looks like a generic taiwanese carbon frame painted in the colors of a once great brand.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

leadout_kv said:


> Have you noticed the color of the Madones and Domanes in the TDF this year? Yes, their celeste or close to it.


The Trek boys are poseurs - they're trying to be Bianchi!


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

What's your opinion on Fords?

There are good bikes and there are cheap bikes.
There are good Bianchi's, and there are cheap Bianchi's.

I have no idea where their Carbon or Aluminum frames are made, but I do know that no steel frames have been made in Italy for over 15 years.

I've got one of the mid 90's "classic" Columbus TSX UL steel frames made in the Bianchi "Racing Department" in the main factory in Italy.

Eventhough it's heavier than my modern American made steel frame, it still rides very well.
.


----------

